# Keel Guard



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

The keel guard on my boat became brittle and has broke into small pieces leaving only the adhesive strip. After removing the adhesive strip with a scraper I am left with a sticky residue where the keel guard was located. What can I use to remove this sticky mess with out damaging the gel coat/fiberglass on the boat? I have tried goof off, wd40, alcohol? Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Try acetone, it will remove most adhesives.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

First use heat gun on low seeting and razor blade to remove bulk of glue. Let cool. Then use MEK to remove remainder of glue. Acetone will work, but it evaportes too quickly. MEK is slow evaporation and will work better to breakdown the glue. 

Make sure you use rubber gloves and respirator when using theAcetone and/or MEK because theyboth can cause cancer and nervous system disorders.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

Acetone will work but should only be used sparingly and as a last resort, since it coulddamage the gel coat if too much is applied or allowed to sit in one spot for very long. Wipe it on and off quickly and it should do the job. Be careful and test a small spot first. I'd try a weaker cleaning solvent... Plain old gas and a little elbow greasehas worked for me.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Acetone or MEK will not hurt your gel coat. These products are used in paint, fiberglass and gel coat prep and repairs. These are theproducts recommended by gel coat and resin manufactures. 3M corp also recommends them in the surface prep instructions for installing keel guards and I have done many of them for my customers.They are also used to dewax boats prior to dong any gel coat or fiberglass repairs to the hulls. After using Acetone/Mek, wash the surface with soap and water to remove any dust from the gel coat pores. Wet sand, compound and polish if you are not going to install another keel guard.

Do not use gasoline or kerosine. They are petroleum products that will leave behind residues. If you do, you will need to remove the residuewith acetone or MEK.

Keel guards are a good think to have to prevent costly gel coat repairs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I will advise results.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

> *Patriot (9/1/2009)*Acetone or MEK will not hurt your gel coat.


If you believe that, try letting some sit on a gel coat surface for a few minutes. (I suggest you not, unless you want to ruin the surface)

Straight gas works great. Have you ever seen any gel coat damage near your gas cap? No.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions, I have finished the job and I am very pleased with the new KeelGuard. The most tiresome part of the project was the removal of the old adhesive, I did use a scraper and the MEK as suggested and it worked well. I used steel wool and MEK to remove the remaining very stubborn adhesive. After the prep workit took about 20 minutes from applying the primer to the final smoothing of the keelguard. Thanks again


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It sounds like you installed a liquid keel guard of some sort?



I see where line-x and rhino linings are pushing the truck bed liner as keel guards.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

JohnsonBeach, It was the MegaWare 6' KeelGuard, sorry for the confusion, but the primer I mentioned was a small plastic applicator bottle of clear,primer/activator, that you coated the surface where the KeelGuard would be placed and when youput the keelguard in place the primer/activator would make an instant bond between the hull and the adhesive backing of the keelguard.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *johnsonbeachbum (9/3/2009)*It sounds like you installed a liquid keel guard of some sort?
> 
> I see where line-x and rhino linings are pushing the truck bed liner as keel guards.


Has anyone done this?I was considering a keel guard, but I really like the rhino liner/line-x products and have had good luck w/ them in the past. I just wonder how much additional drag you'll have - those products have a pretty rough texture.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to their websites.



It appears they have many different formulas including smooth surfaces.


----------

